# What Display is This?



## Car (8 mo ago)

What is this called?
Where can I get a new one?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Dunno what model or year that is, but on most Nissans the display and Navi are integrated into one unit. On a few models the display and Navi are separate. The dealer can identify from your VIN what part and part number you need.


----------

